# Good glue bottle from an unexpected source!



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well isn't that smart - the adjustable metal stem!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

What a great idea, simple and effective.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

*As an addition to this review*: I use Titebond III in this and the aluminum holding the brush corrodedand broke off after leaving it in the bottle for a few months. I don't know if the Titebond III glue caused the deterioration or not. I will have to email Titebond. Just a caution.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

*As an addition to this review*: I use Titebond III in this and the aluminum holding the brush corrodedand broke off after leaving it in the bottle for a few months. I don't know if the Titebond III glue caused the deterioration or not. I will have to email Titebond. Just a caution.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

I'm not sure what kind of glue leather people use, but titebond is water based so that is probably the cause.


----------



## Legorreto (May 29, 2014)

This is something everyone of us shuld have in our shops. This same evening I'll get mine for sure
Great Job!


----------

